# Whos watching UFC tonight?



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 17, 2008)

whos watching? i'm looking foward to it. Sounds like all of them are decent fights. then new TUF afterward


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess i'm the only loser


----------



## lobee (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd watch if I could but I don't have cable. Who's fighting?


----------



## COBHC (Sep 17, 2008)

im watching right now

guida just controlled danzig


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Sep 18, 2008)

Naw, I only like to watch women wrestle around and beat each other up. I've never understood the appeal of male sports.


----------



## Regor (Sep 18, 2008)

I had to work, but I DVR'd it. I'll watch it later.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 18, 2008)

I recorded it. DVR is the shit. I'll probably watch it tonight.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 18, 2008)

its was pretty decent



ILdÐÆMcº³;1218579 said:


> Naw, I only like to watch women wrestle around and beat each other up. I've never understood the appeal of male sports.


yea, because blood and missing hair patches is really hot on women




i wonder where the "biggest mma fan in exsistance" is in this thread?


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 18, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> its was pretty decent
> 
> i wonder where the "biggest mma fan in exsistance" is in this thread?



Maybe still watching it...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 18, 2008)

i'm refering to bob


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 18, 2008)

I know...


----------

